# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Syndroom van Sudeck (RSD) - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Syndroom van Sudeck*

Bij het syndroom van Sudeck worden vooral de gewrichten aangetast van de voeten, handen, armen of schouders. Er zijn drie fases waar iemand doorheen gaat, namelijk:

Fase 1 - de warme fase.
Dit wordt de warme fas genoemd omdat er een plaatselijke ontsteking is met roodheid, warmte en een zwelling. De persoon voelt een brandende pijn, vooral tijdens het bewegen. De pijn hoeft niet constant aanwezig te zijn. De stijfheid neemt in deze fase toe. Het zal ongeveer 3 maanden duren voordat er wordt overgegaan naar de volgende fase.

Fase 2 - de koude fase
De pijn wordt erger in deze fase en het aangetaste lid voelt koud aan. De huid verschrompelt en wordt bleek. Soms vallen de lichaamsharen uit en worden de nagels bros, barsten of zien er gestreept uit. Deze fase duurt ongeveer 3 tot 6 maanden.

Fase 3 - de stabilisatiefase
De pijn zal verdwijnen. Echter zijn de spieren en het gewricht erg verzwakt. Daardoor kan de persoon zich beperkt bewegen. 

Het syndroom staat bekend onder vele verschillenden namen. De meest voorkomenden zijn post-traumatische Dystrofie, Sudeck Dystrofie, Atrofie, Sympathische Reflex Dystrofie, CRPS type I en Reflex Sympathetic Dystrophy (RSD). 

*Oorzaak*
De gewrichten worden aangetast omdat er niet voldoende bloedtoevoer naar toe stroomt. Dit kan weer komen doordat de zenuwbanen ontregelt zijn. Er vindt dan in het ruggenmerg een kortsluiting plaats vanwege een pijnprikkel. Het signaal versterkt zichzelf dan en houdt het in stand. Op die manier ontstaat er een langdurig verhoogde activiteit. 

Hoe kan er nu een kortsluiting ontstaan in het ruggemerg? Dat kan door een verwonding, een ongeval, na het dragen van gips of na een zware operatie komen. Stress en depressiviteit kan het syndroom aanmoedigen. 

*Onderzoek*
In eerste instantie zal de arts een lichamelijk onderzoek verrichten. Via een radiografie kan er een vlekkige botontkalking worden gezien. Met een botscintigrafie kan er een verhoogde bloedvoorziening en activiteit worden vastgesteld. 

*Behandeling*
De reguliere behandeling richt zich op het blokkeren van de kortsluiting in de zenuwbanen. Dit wordt aangevuld met pijnbestrijding en rustgevende medicatie. Fysiotherapie is nodig om zo min mogelijk functievermindering te houden. De begeleiding is het liefst 2 keer per dag.

Neuraal therapie blijkt binnen de alternatieve behandelingen effect te hebben. Men richt zich dan meer op de stoorzender van de kortsluiting. Er zijn 1 tot 3 behandelingen nodig en daarna neemt fisiotherapie het werk over. 

*Links bij dit artikel*
- gezondheid.be 
- kruidenvrouwtje.nl 
- handcentrum-antwerpen.be

----------

